# Looking for a Solution



## HDTVjunkie (Apr 24, 2008)

Big fan of Tivo for a long time, because of the user interface. Just bought a new Edge to replace my Bolt for the extra 2 tuners. But, very recent changes by Comcast to only provide many channels via IP have made any Tivo unit almost obsolete. And I assume that it will only get worse as Comcast migrates more of the channels to IP.

So, my question is, where do I go from here? Seems to me that Tivo would want to make a device that feeds the IP stream into their STB seamlessly so that one can record, pause, share via Tivo Mini, etc. But, apparently the Tivo stream device has no interface at all to the Tivo STBs. I see the development of the stream device as a colossal mistake without that capability. I don't know why anyone would now buy a Tivo STB. It appears that the cable providers will be shutting down all of the broadband channels and migrating them to IP, making the Tivo STB obsolete.

Any suggestions on how to preserve the Tivo user interface and Tivo Mini, or is it just time to move on?


----------

